# Jamaican Triple Burgers with Jerk Sauce & Orange-Chipotle Mayo



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

This came into my email a minute ago and I thought it sounded absolutely delicious. Hope someone gets to try it out! It's done made me hungry now!!!







<TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ccc 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #ccc 1px solid; MARGIN-LEFT: auto; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 608px; MARGIN-RIGHT: auto; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; HEIGHT: 42px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=2 width=608 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 14px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; COLOR: #fff; PADDING-TOP: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #fff 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #b53721">

Jamaican Triple Burgers with Jerk Sauce & Orange-Chipotle Mayonnaise</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; FONT-SIZE: 12px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" vAlign=top><DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; FONT-SIZE: 11px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 14px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4px; PADDING-TOP: 4px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccc 1px dashed; FONT-STYLE: italic; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #efefef; TEXT-ALIGN: left">East meets south in these hefty burgers with plenty of heat but also sweet in the hint of fresh Florida oranges.</DIV><DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 13px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; COLOR: #b53721; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccc 1px inset; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif" align=left>Ingredients</DIV><BLOCKQUOTE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">

*Orange-Chipotle Mayonnaise:*
1 cup (225 g) mayonnaise
3 tablespoons (54 g) frozen orange juice concentrate
1 tablespoon (15 ml) minced canned chipotles 

*Jerk Sauce:*
1 bunch green onions, coarsely chopped (about 11/2 cups)
1 tablespoon (2.4 g) fresh thyme, chopped
2 medium jalapeño chiles, seeded and chopped
1 clove garlic, peeled
1/2 cup (115 g) packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup (120 ml) light vegetable oil
1/2 cup (120 ml) soy sauce
1 teaspoon (1.9 g) ground allspice 

*Burgers:*
2 pounds (905 g) ground beef chuck (80% lean)
6 large, crisp sesame-seed hamburger rolls
1 sweet Vidalia onion, sliced thinly
3 firm ripe tomatoes, sliced
6 romaine lettuce leaves </BLOCKQUOTE><DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 13px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; COLOR: #b53721; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccc 1px inset; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif" align=left>Directions</DIV><DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left>
<LI style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">For Orange-Chipotle Mayonnaise:
Mix all ingredients in small bowl. Season to taste with salt and pepper and set aside. <LI style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">Preheat:
Preheat grill to medium-high. <LI style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">Prep:
By hand or in a mini food processor, finely chop the green onions, thyme, chiles, and garlic. Add brown sugar, oil, soy sauce, and allspice; process until almost smooth. Season to taste with a little salt and pepper. <LI style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">Grill:
Set aside 3/4 cup (175 ml) of the jerk sauce and mix the remaining sauce into the ground beef. Shape into six burgers the approximate size of the rolls. Make a deep indentation in the center of each burger and sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper. Grill burgers for 4 to 5 minutes on each side for medium-rare, 1 or 2 minutes longer for well-done. Brush burgers occasionally on both sides with remaining sauce. Slice the rolls into three layers. Place, cut side down, on the cooler side of grill, and toast lightly. <LI style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">Serve:
Spread Orange-Chipotle Mayonnaise over all of the cut surfaces of rolls. Place the burgers on bottom layer of rolls, top with the middle slice of rolls, and add onion, tomato, and lettuce. Put top of roll in place and serve, passing reserved 3/4 cup (175 ml) Jerk Sauce separately. </LI>
</DIV><P style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dang.....my mouth is watering....that looks awesome


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe Pam, that looks great and even sounds easy to make.:hungry


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds awesome! we just had GrilledJerk Shrimp with Mango-Habanero Salsa & it was :letsparty


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

that sound delicious i was looking for something different to throw on the grill for the fourth think ill give that a try thanks


----------

